

It's not as hard to build a startup in New York City as you've heard - andreyf
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2007/10/forget-silicon-valley-for-a-startup-try-nyc-instead.html

======
ardit33
I wished. The place is full of hot girls. That's really good motivation for
mot young (straight) guys.

My guess, too much fun can get distracting, hence NYC startups will be less
successful than SV ones. (SV is the most boring place in the world, after Reno
Nevada).

~~~
falsestprophet
I have been wondering whether enjoying life has anything to do with startup
failure. I can imagine programming 12 hour days in Reno, but in Las Vegas?

Is there a huge difference between how people work in the Valley, which seems
like a suburban wasteland, and 10 miles away in San Fransisco, which seems
like one of the most amazing places in the world.

~~~
staunch
The idea that people hack or create startups because they have nothing more
interesting to do is pretty laughable. Many people who could retire from work
entirely (and move to a tropical island) find it extremely compelling. That
should tell you something, even if you don't feel the same way.

~~~
falsestprophet
Maybe we don't understand each other. I love hacking. But, it is harder, at
least for me, to work all day and late into the night if there is something
more interesting to do. I think it is harder to work the hours many startups
require if there are distractions.

I think that if I was rich, I would absolutely not be eager to work 12 hour
days again. I remember Paul Graham citing his aversion to having to work too
damn hard for years and years as the primary reason he did not launch a second
startup. Philip Greenspun seems to agree.

The point of all of this is to make a great deal of money. Find me a coal
miner who showed up to work the day after winning the lottery.

